
Google Quantumcomputing Breakthrough Brings Blockchain Resistance into Spotlight - theafh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/darrynpollock/2019/09/24/googles-quantum-computing-breakthrough-brings-blockchain-resistance-into-the-spotlight-again/#645751424504
======
michelinman
Not a threat in any near future and if it was the global banking system would
also be vulnerable. Almost as bad as the SDK article on Bloomberg.

